# Exit pupil question



## Thessalo (6 mo ago)

I have recently become interested in predator hunting. After meeting with local hunters, I found out they mostly hunt coyote at short range (about 50 yds), and in the dark using a spotlight. These hunters use scopes with 50 mm objectives, set at a magnification of 3x or lower. The rationale is that the image needs to be as bright as possible, with a huge FOV. The rifle I am going to use needs an optic anyways, but I wasn't considering a scope with such a big objective.
I understand a big objective collects more light, but when you are at the lowest magnification, isn't the exit pupil too big to for the eye to use all the light?
Am I misunderstanding optics? Or is the big objective truly just a placebo at low magnification?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe you are right. Call Doug at Cameraland. He’ll set you straight and give you a good deal.tel:516-217-1000


----------



## Aflredwelz (21 d ago)

There gave a lot of useful article you'll found on google also here at Accurateordnance.
But, a big exit pupil seems like it could encourage the shooter to be sloppy with cheek weld (but can get a sight picture faster). Dang tradeoffs.


----------

